# virtual show



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd like to open this up for discussion again.In the nmc there is whats called the top twenty.Every time you win a section,best marked,satin, whatever you are awarded points and you become part of a league table which runs for the year and it's prestigous to win(congratulations Loganberry on being this years winner).I was wondering whether we could do something comparable on here and was also thinking of offering a years paid membership of the NMC to the winner(not a huge financial amount £10 u.k,£15 overseas).Additional criteria for winners or additional sections would be needed so that pet/hobby types would have a fair crack of the whip.Input welcome.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I love this idea Sarah!

may i pose some questions and give some initial answers:

colour over computer may be an issue? not sure judging mice in colour categories would be that easy or fair, but i might be missing something there.

marked should be the best to judge on the net shouldn't it?

how about having standards categories and non-standards categories?

so have varieties judged angainst each other against written NMC standard(or similar to) and then non standards categories (allowing pet/hobby, 'non pure bred' mice). could best non standard markings or coat type. best condition or even biggest mouse, longest tail etc.

these are just my initial thoughts to the idea, just throwing them out there so to speak


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

If submitting pictures, there should be something standard in everyones background. Ex: a $1 bill in the background. However, it would be nice to select something that is not continent specific.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Sounds like it would be good fun


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

To someone new to breeding, and who only intends it as a hobby, this sounds a great idea. However, I think there could be a real problem finding something "standard" for the background. A £10 note is a lot bigger than a 10 Euro one. I can't comment on the dollar, having never ventured across the Pond.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

keep posing the questions.I thought we might opt for one on the first of every month,starting Nov if we can get sorted.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

we would only need something standard in the background if we were judging colour wouldn't we?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes.As there is a mixture of pet and show type we will probably have to be a bit liberal about size in any case.What about categories then?As well as the normal or would we just roll them all into one?The best of a mixed bag?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

what about these for section suggestions

standard marked:

for entries of mice to one of the standard marked varieties as recognised by the NMC. not sure we would have to break this down into categories, just enter your mouse and state which marked variety it is , then they are all judged together and a best standard marked mouse is found.

non standard marked

this is to enter mice that don't fit into one of the standard varieties, but that have funky/interesting markings. This is judged on what appeals top the judge of course.

but what must always come first is condition/health in either case. if a mouse looks ill or not in the best of condition then it may be disqualified.

Thats my suggestion for 2 sections. I would be willing to sponsor a section. not sure what prizes or what frequency the prizes would be, but i'd be willing to contribute. might be a rosette each month or something?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

thought of another category

best non marked mouse. exclude judging the colour, just pick favourite mouse really?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I think just an end prize for overall winner will have to suffice.You have to order a minimum of £60 worth of rosettes and I don't personally want the hassle of posting stuff out monthly,nice thought though.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

you don't have to order £60 worth, this site will do 1-5 in the post http://www.winningrosettes.co.uk

I don't mind ordering a few and posting them out each month.

maybe we just see how many entries we are getting then add something like that if we get plenty of entries?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I had to order enough for 4 shows but that might have been because I wanted specific things relating to the mouse club printing on them,I can't remember.I don't have any objections if you're willing to be committed to it.We'll see how it shapes up like you say.Give it a week of discussions and decide if it's worth doing next weekend.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice idea people, let me know if you want anything done this end, i think there is a point system mod that can be installed if needed.


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

I wonder if it is necessary to offer a prize? Speaking for myself, the kudos of winning with a non-show/pet mouse would be sufficient. And, as it's an on-line competition, all you need to present is an on-line certificate. (Use plenty of colours so the winner has something attractive to print off and keep).
No expenditure, but lots of fun.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

How would you get around people taking photos to exclude faults? Surely you'd have to specify standard photos to take per mouse e.g. one of the top, one of the under, left side, right side and a close up of the face/head. Unfortunately there is no real substitute for handling an animal when judging and I'm not convinced how well it would work. Fine for pets but not to strict standards, perhaps.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

I'd participate. But at the same time.....nothing against the pet mice but if your mouse is genrally better than something that won....wouldn't that cause arguments? Just speaking from past eruptions between pet n show mice discussions?


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

I was under the impression that Sarah was suggesting different categories, so a pet mouse would not be competing directly with a show mouse.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

Ow sorry. Might of missed that bit lol. Just ignore me lol


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

MouseBreeder said:


> How would you get around people taking photos to exclude faults? Surely you'd have to specify standard photos to take per mouse e.g. one of the top, one of the under, left side, right side and a close up of the face/head. Unfortunately there is no real substitute for handling an animal when judging and I'm not convinced how well it would work. Fine for pets but not to strict standards, perhaps.


good point, i'm reconsidering this virtual show thing.


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Madhouse Stud said:


> have varieties judged angainst each other against written NMC standard(or similar to) and then non standards categories (allowing pet/hobby, 'non pure bred' mice). could best non standard markings or coat type. best condition or even biggest mouse, longest tail etc.


If it is going to cause so many difficulties with the Show Mice, why not limit it to the non-standard categories suggested? That way we could all have a bit of fun and, if the "prize" offered was no more than a virtual certificate, there wouldn't be much point in cheating.


----------

